# Eide Norena



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

How's this for a Gilda? Blew my socks off, it did.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> How's this for a Gilda? Blew my socks off, it did.


Great soprano. Beautiful voice and very nice trills!

Other favorites are:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

One of my favorite sopranos.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

OffPitchNeb said:


> Great soprano. Beautiful voice and very nice trills!
> 
> Other favorites are:


I love the _Care Selve_, a magnificent Händel aria!


----------



## Shaafee Shameem (Aug 4, 2021)

OffPitchNeb said:


> Great soprano. Beautiful voice and very nice trills!
> 
> Other favorites are:


The greatest Care Selve along with Florence Quartararo.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh My Goodness! Never heard the name. Phenomenal!!!


----------

